# Intimste Daten tausender Kinder offen im Netz



## Newsfeed (5 Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Kinderportal haefft.de waren private Daten von Kindern und Jugendlichen für jeden frei zugänglich. Nach Aufforderung des Chaos Computer Club hat der Betreiber die Seite vorerst vom Netz genommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

